# 5 Gal Tank, he doesn't like his castle at the bottom-



## Kiena (Feb 17, 2011)

My VT, Blu, loves his castle from when he was in his 1 gal, but he's been upgraded to a beautiful 5 gal. I transferred his castle to the bigger tank and as of now, it is his only real hidey space. I'm worried because he now won't even go into it. It is in the corner, but I made sure that he would be able to get into it from either side (it's about an inch and a half from each side). Is it because it's too deep? He loves to be near the surface, but I'm not sure how to really get it higher if that is the case.

I wanted to get him a betta log, (http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Floating-Betta-Log/dp/B0027ITKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1304458455&sr=1-1 ) but some of the reviews worried me about the paint peeling and becoming hazardous to our scaly babies. Is there a way I can prevent this from happening?

So, overview:

-Is it possible that Blu won't go into his castle because it's too low in his tank?
--If so, what would be a good -safe- way to raise his castle in his tank?
-Has anyone used the Zoo Med Floating Betta Log?
--If so, has it peeled and become hazardous?
---Is there a way to prevent this? (Maybe with polyurethane?)


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 10 gal tank with a small castle all the way at the bottom. My betta goes in and out of it. Especially if my snail is in there. My betta never misses an opportunity to annoy my snail. Do you have rocks or sand at the bottom of your tank? Perhaps the rocks have filled the inside of the castle and he can't get in. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry too much. Maybe he's just trying to get used to his surroundings. 

Can't help you with the betta log. Sorry.


----------



## Kiena (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah that's okay. That's useful. I don't think it's been filled, I usually tip it over when I'm using the vac in his tank so that the sand doesn't get all over it. I have about an inch of gravel and sand at the bottom.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

You could make a hill with the gravel and put the castle on top.


----------



## Kiena (Feb 17, 2011)

BlueHaven said:


> You could make a hill with the gravel and put the castle on top.


I'm worried about it getting unstable when I use the vac though... Would that really be okay to do if he doesn't upset and dive at the hill?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I wouldnt make a hill. The logs are usually fine, and many members have them. Have you considered using terracotta pots as a hiding space? Take care to fill the bottom hole if there is one.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think my bettas have ever gone in their caves. I keep the caves in their tanks just in case the fish do discover them and decide to go in one day, but I don't worry about it too much. If your fish went in his cave before, he might just be adjusting to his new environment; he has a lot more space to check out now! Perhaps the cave is so small in comparison to the new tank, that he doesn't really notice it down there at the bottom? If he still doesn't venture in there after he adjusts to the new tank, maybe you could try a larger cave.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

My betta loves his log. Don't know what brand. Got it at Petsmart.


----------



## Kiena (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm voting for a larger castle!! You can catch a sale if you watch for one. It will provide some cover and a hidey place. And give some visual interest to your tank, too. I've only got a five gal- but my betta loves her little bridge and hides under it quite a lot.


----------

